# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  On više neće :-(

## Mali Medo

Moj mali mačak ima 16 mjeseci i dojimo se od početka, sve do prošlog tjedna...
Dobio je anginu i prestao jesti. Malo je cikio, ali je i to onda odbacio.
Sad je ozdravio, ali ne želi više cikiti... Ja mu nudim, ali on više neće.
Do prije tjedan dana cika mu je bila sve (nisam se mogla skinuti da on već nije kao mala štuka otvarao usta i tražio).

Ja sam mislila da ću ga još barem do druge godine dojiti...
Zar je moguće da samo tako prestane???

Sada sam jako žalosna i tužna   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## enchi

I mi smo imali sličnu situaciju prije par dana, nakon što sam počela raditi no nakon par dana se predomislila i cicamo dalje. Bila sam tužna beskrajno ali i spremna na prestanak ako je to njezina odluka...Ok, bolest je nešto drugo ali ne vjerujem da je odustao skroz... Mislim da sam čitala ovdje na na forumu o sličnom slučaju i cura se vratila scojoj cici nakon ozdravljenja ipak. Mislim da je to pisala leonisa, nisam sigurna, vidi u pdf produženo dojenje.
Ako je to ipak kraj, lijepo da je sve za njega prošlo bez traume, a mami   :Heart:   i   :Love:   da što prije tuga prođe. 
Javi razvoj situacije!   :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Medo

Neće, gotovo je   :Sad:  
Spava na ciki i gnjavi ju, ali neće cikiti.
Klima glavom i kaže "Ne, ne"
Razmišljala jesam kako ćemo se odviknuti, kad se krenemo odvikavati, jer sam čula da je dosta teško.
Možda mi se desio najbolji mogući scenarij, ali baš sam guštala kad se uspavljivao na ciki.

Cika mu je bila idealna za utjehu, kad bi se noću budio.
Sad imamo grdih problema kad se probudi usred noći i ne mogu ga tako lako smiriti...

----------


## enchi

Nadam se da će i problemi sa spavanjem tj. buđenjem i uspavljivanjem brzo poći!
Što da ti kažem, vjerujem da ti je teško, sigurno će bit lakše s vremenom, ali bitno da je on nije uskraćen, tj. da mu to odvikavanje nije nametnuto...definitivno scenarij za poželiti! 
Guštajte sada u maženju na malo drugačiji način!   :Heart:  
 :Love:

----------

